# Aliens



## Hulaette (Jun 7, 2015)

As a lot of you should know by now I am very interested in aliens. I think it would be SO cool to have some future DLC involving alien versions of earth animals! It will also be neat to be able to enter a landed spaceship or possibly even live in one instead of boring old houses! I know it's called "Animal Crossing" for a reason, its based off of animals. But I think Nintendo should take it a step further and make an Alien Crossing DLC expansion pack. What do you think and what are you opinions? What would you like to see evolve in the AC series?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2015)

I got to see that would be pretty cool.  Interesting idea you have there.  I would definitely buy it.


----------



## jasa11 (Jun 7, 2015)

stop spamming nobody cares

i hope u dont drive safe xoxo


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 7, 2015)

Remember the rumor about WW regarding Gulliver taking you to the moon after shooting his UFO down enough times? What if that legit happened?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 7, 2015)

I think that would be pretty awesome.  I would definitely buy DLC like that.



ChooChooMuffin said:


> Remember the rumor about WW regarding Gulliver taking you to the moon after shooting his UFO down enough times? What if that legit happened?



OR DLC that let you move to a village on a different planet/moon entirely.  In Wild World 





the box art makes it like the village is already on it's own planet.  So why not make some of them alien planets?  Maybe with alien types of "trees".  Or, heck, something like giant weird mushrooms instead of trees.  The possibilities would be endless and it would be even more fun to visit other people's towns because you wouldn't know what to expect.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 7, 2015)

jasa11 said:


> stop spamming nobody cares
> 
> i hope u dont drive safe xoxo



You may not agree with the threads people post but when there is nothing about them against the rules, you're better off ignoring it. When you post, you just bring attention to the thread. Also rude behavior is unacceptable here so do your best to treat everyone with the same respect you feel you deserve. "Joking" about something rude or saying "just kidding" is only a cop out excuse and we don't accept them as a acceptable reason to say what you may say.


----------



## tumut (Jun 7, 2015)

No thanks.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 7, 2015)

I would totally be up for it. Maybe if there was DLC for New Leaf, you could make Celeste's Observatory as another building or the 3rd floor to the museum, and then some random night, you could spot a UFO and it could be just like the tent, convince the aliens to move to your town, and maybe even get like the Alien Set or the Spacesuit clothing something weird like that.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 7, 2015)

Ooh, Pikachu you have great ideas! I wanna get a space tent and fly to Gulliver's Moon! Than we can eat space goop, plant space trees, and dance the space dance! Woohoo!


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jun 26, 2017)

Spoiler



All of this is reminding me of the alien from the movie.


^ SPOILER FOR THE MOVIE ABOVE. DO NOT OPEN UNLESS YOU'VE WATCHED THE MOVIE OR DO NOT CARE.

It would be a bit weird, but hey, more villager the merrier. An alien set would be really cool.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 26, 2017)

I would be totally down for this


----------



## bonucci (Jun 27, 2017)

i would love that! I really like aliens as well, so having an X-Files themed town would be a whole lot more fun


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 28, 2017)

No no no no no no no no no no.
No aliens. No. Nope. 
Talk about let's freak poor little kids out. Or specifically me out XD


----------



## Silversea (Jun 28, 2017)

You guys might be thinking a bit too hard about this, as cool as it may be.

Alien-themed villagers is the most likely way this could happen, unless Animal Crossing becomes "Animal Worlds" and extends over many regions.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jun 28, 2017)

I love sci-fi, so I would love space and alien stuff. Like, you know how if you watch the tv at a certain time, you see an alien or something? Let him come to the town! Even as just a visitor with special items, like Katie. It would be cool.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

At first, I thought Shrunk is an alien. But then...Axolotls...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2017)

As a visitor like Katrina, Katie, like Gracie used to be, or Redd. They can sell or give unique items.


----------



## katielizzabeth (Jul 20, 2017)

I really want the Gulliver event from Wild World put into new games  that's probably my nostalgia talking though


----------



## therian (Jul 26, 2017)

this could DEFINATELY be possible. I can see this being a rare event at night. Doesn't that pelican guy already come from a ufo though? so many they abducted him?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 28, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> No no no no no no no no no no.
> No aliens. No. Nope.
> Talk about let's freak poor little kids out. Or specifically me out XD



Who cares about the little kids... Their parents ruined Resetti...


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

...I would totes be down for aliens! Have them be events like Redd or something!


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Jul 15, 2022)

I Totally want to see an Alien Crossing game;

HECK; If Nintendo wanted to; they could even call the extraterrestrial Currency Whistles[Obligatory Bells & Whistles Joke]

I Wonder What Aliens could be featured in an Alien Crossing Game. . .

Probably ones that are in the Public Domain such as Grey Aliens. . .


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 22, 2022)

I think it would be best as a separate thing from Animal Crossing but in the same genre. The concept sounds cool and interesting and can really be built upon as it's own game.

As for AC, I could see them doing some space themed villagers. I know Ione already exists, but we don't have a villager who wears a space suit like Knox wears knight armor. _(unless that is something Nintendo is moving away from) _Also, having a villager or NPC with antenna would be adorable. Maybe they could be based off of a green snail or something like Piccolo from Dragon Ball.


----------

